# new gto owner from nj just like to say hi



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

hey whats up. im from nj , and i just got my black 2004 gto about 4 days ago and i love it. how many other nj guys are around 
anyways just wanted to drop in


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcom to our group. I'm also from NJ and have a Black 04. Seems great minds think alike. :cheers


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm from Jersey too and just got an '05 red on red this past April and am lovin' it!

Welcome! :cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome... I'm not from NJ... but Northeast anyway... Enjoy the ride.!


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Also Welcome I'M From Flemington NJ. :cheers


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

also are there ever any meets or cruises...i was never really a pontiac person im basiscly a chevy guy or anything gm. I wanted another vette but i like the space a goat has and no quick chevy had that to offer .....im 19 and usually i get ish from older guys becasue i work hard to have what i have.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

welcome! where in NJ are you from?


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

central jersey east brunswick/old bridge area


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome, I am from south Bergen county. :cheers


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome - down in Bradley Beach


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm in NJ and should have my 05 Red on red very soon


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm in the Piscataway / Middlesex area- NJ.

05 Cyclone Grey M6

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

hey..you from jersery...im from jersey...lol....im in hampton{by clinton}.. :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

anyboby that wants to b.s about our gto's that are in the clinton area..send me a E MAIL and ill meet ya at a local watering hole, toss back a few, tell a few lies...i seen a couple of you live close...belvidere, clinton, flemington...the guy at the hess in washington said somebody has a "worked" gto in the area ?? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

crap. im down south in ole VA. I want to BS about the GTO I didnt get and went home in tears........


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

got to pay, if you want to play !!!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, like YOU would have paid $900 a month for a 29k car !!! Thats a house payment man !!!

I think my previous car list proves I am not afraid to pay to play but considering what may potentially be coming out, my best bet is to pay my car off, and put a nice lump sum down on a LS7 equipped (or better) next gen GTO.

Then start calling up some vendors and try to catch GTODEALER. :rofl:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

****t...i paid 24,000 OTD, down in maryland...they were giving these things away for awhile !!!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

figures.....


----------

